
Ruby vs. Smalltalk - iamelgringo
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2606
======
tx
Nice. I didn't know that in Ruby * prefix applies not only to parameter lists,
but to any arbitrary expression turning it into a kind of in-line array.

